# Attn Colo Outbackers - Mountain Park Sites Avail Memorial Day



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello Outbackers,

I booked two sites at Mountain Park (Poudre River) for Memorial Day weekend 2017. Arrive Friday May 26 and depart Monday May 29.

We sold our 2015 Sprinter 266-rbs to the first guy who saw it and then quickly ordered a 2018 Grand Design Reflection 297RSTS from the factory.

We learned it will not come off the line until after Memorial Day. So we have two camping sites but no camper.

I logged in to recreation.gov to cancel the sites and then realized there may be Colorado Outbackers that do not have Memorial Day camping reservations yet, and if you haven't booked Memorial Day yet, you don't have a site...anywhere. I have the following sites available for $87 for three nights at Mountain Park.

Site 8: Max vehicle length: 35'

Site 12: Max vehicle length: 30'

I will offer these two sites for sale until Friday May 5. Then I will cancel and they will open up to all recreation.gov users.

Ping me if interested. Happy camping everyone.

Randy


----------

